# Advice Needed



## Guest (Aug 14, 2005)

im 19 and i am 5ft 7 i weigh 11.5 stone and i've basically still in the process of losing weight after i went to 14 stone which on a 5ft 7 lad looks quite big

im a stone overweight and i want to lose it and currently my jogging has sort of stopped losing weight now even though i do 4 miles running everyday which probably doesnt sound alot but it did the trick for me for a while

i basically still have lovehandles and a bulge on the old belly, my confidence is very low which makes it hard to even chat up a girl (10months without even a kiss...)

what i really need is a routine + supplements to help the process of it all if anyone can give me some advice i would appreciate it


----------



## Poom (Aug 4, 2005)

try doing your jogging on an empty stomach in the morning , this seems good for me,

sounds like u lost alot of weight already , pretty impressive good luck


----------



## RJ Magnus (Aug 14, 2005)

Many people have suggested exercise on an empty stomach.

Try some abs exercises too, sit ups, the bycicle, jane fonda's etc.

If your after supplements, then the only thing i can think of for burning fat is Weider fat metabolisers. don't know how effective they are.

Also, if you don't already do this, then eat your meals at a planned time everyday. When your body knows when it's next meal is going to be, it doesen't need to store as much fat


----------



## razg (Nov 23, 2004)

RJ Magnus said:


> Also, if you don't already do this, then eat your meals at a planned time everyday. When your body knows when it's next meal is going to be, it doesen't need to store as much fat


I'm sorry, but that's just not right.

Your body's propensity to store fat has nothing to do with it thinking it's 6pm not 5pm. Factors like the time of the day (how fast your metabolic rate is going), what type of food you are eating (high or low GI?), and insulin sensitivity are all factors which DO count.

In terms of dropping fat, from my experience during my current cut, HIIT on an empty stomach is the king of fat loss cardio - try it for a week and you should see a significant difference.

Also, spot reduction is a complete myth - doing crunches or sit-ups will NOT make your stomach smaller (it could even get bigger). The factor to make your abs visible is your body fat level. Get it low enough, the abs will appear and your love handles will be a thing of the past.


----------



## TommyT (Aug 2, 2005)

solid advice razg

weider fat metabolisers are crap as are most supplements in this category. Ignore this advice. Look up the backlog of posts and run a search on ephedra or ephedrine and take a look. Im relatively new to the board but I'm sure there will be many.

TT


----------



## razg (Nov 23, 2004)

TT is correct, ephedrine (although I don't use it) is probably the only legit cutting aid without going into quite serious things like clenbuterol.

Post up your routine in terms of eating & training - see if we can give a bit of useful critique.


----------



## RJ Magnus (Aug 14, 2005)

TommyT said:


> solid advice razg
> 
> weider fat metabolisers are crap as are most supplements in this category. Ignore this advice. Look up the backlog of posts and run a search on ephedra or ephedrine and take a look. Im relatively new to the board but I'm sure there will be many.
> 
> TT


Well that answers my question too lol (qoute myself: don't know how effective these are)

I agree with the other guys on this, exercise!


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

If your after supplements, then the only thing i can think of for burning fat is Weider fat metabolisers. don't know how effective they are.

I used these for 3 months last summer, and combined with a small dose of creatine, good diet, good cardio and training i lost over 2 stone and it totally transformed my life and got me into bodybuilding.

I can't put it down to weider fat metabolisers, and even if they are a placebo, i certainly felt the benefits of the whole lot !

nick


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2005)

razg said:


> Post up your routine in terms of eating & training - see if we can give a bit of useful critique.


i dont really have a routine other than doing a 4 mile jog every night :wink:


----------



## razg (Nov 23, 2004)

In that case, post what you eat.

Weight training and adding muscle would go a long way towards acheiving your goal of a better body, and it will also make you burn more calories by default.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2005)

well everyday i usually have

2 pieces of fruit a day

chicken and Pasta Salad

and then usually dinner


----------



## Poom (Aug 4, 2005)

\ said:


> RJ Magnus said:
> 
> 
> > t.
> ...


----------



## razg (Nov 23, 2004)

wilco please specify times and more exact portion sizes/contents etc.

Poom, I am currently doing quite a bit of running HIIT. This involves doing 15 reps (1 min = 1 rep) where the first 50 secs is at a regular jogging pace or fast walk, and the last 10 secs is an all out sprint. This can be adapted to anything whether it be swimming or any of the gym machines.

This is after a warmup. It's quite taxing to begin (made me feel quite sick exercising so hard on an empty stomach) but you generally get used to it - I find it highly effective.


----------



## GTForce (Oct 23, 2004)

Try doing "stadiums" if it is practical.

Basically, you find a stadium, school bleachers, or a long set of stairs and you run up them as fast as possible. A grass or paved hill would also work provided it is steep enough. You should find a hill or a set of stadium steps that has you reach the top in anywhere from 40 to 120 seconds. You then walk back down (slowly), and catch your breath. Once at the bottom...up again. This is repeated for 20 minutes, working up week to week until you are going for 40 - 45 minutes. By that time you should be seriously fit, and your body will be looking a lot tighter (provided your diet is in check). Warning : just as razg noted with his HIIT program, this program could leave you feeling somewhat nauseous until you get used to it.

Now, regarding diet...you need to eat more to lose weight. I realize that sounds like a contradiction in terms but believe me it works. Do you even eat breakfast? You need to feed your body every 3 hours, 4 tops, for optimal efficiency. Another metabolism booster is MUSCLE. Forget the crunches and start doing squats or deadlifts for sets of 20 reps; the hormonal environment created by large multi-joint exercises is ideal for increasing muscle and reducing bodyfat. You presently weigh around 160 pounds (congrats on your loss of 35 pounds by the way!) but I do not think going any lower would create a good look. Guys that eat once or twice a day, spend their gym time doing abs for an hour and do endless hours of low-intensity aerobics just end up skinny-fat.

Would you rather look llike a guy who runs the 10,000 metres or a guy who runs the 110 metre hurdles or the 100/200 metres? The sprinters look a thousand times better.

Although I always find rasg's advice awesome, I would caution against doing HIIT cardio on an empty stomach until 1) you get used to eating first thing EVERY morning and EVERY 3 hours thereafter, and 2) until your body gets used to HIIT...it's rather intense! I found it better to puke something up than be dry-heaving :lol:


----------



## razg (Nov 23, 2004)

GT is absolutely correct regarding the eating, it's easy to think the less you eat the more you lose, but in reality your metabolic rate slows down, you become more likely to store fat, and you get extremely hungry. I stick quite religiously to the 3 hours rule (again 4 max), and it keeps me from getting too hungry - you'll be less likely to just grab the first thing you see and eat it if you aren't ravenous.

I definately agree that sprinters have an awesome physique - anyone who compared one to a long distance runner would certainly pick looking like a sprinter IMO.

Just ease into this program - maybe start with 5 reps (as I described reps, or minutes of GT's programme), and build up a rep a day until you are at a bigger number.

By the way GT, I prefer no puking at all


----------

